# [H] iRage rekrutiert für den 25er 1/13 HC



## Milchm4nn (6. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

die 25er (Horden-)Raidgilde iRage sucht noch Verstärkung für ihren Raidkader. 
Wir sind Ende Januar in einer kleinen Gruppe (und unter anderem Namen) nach Blackhand gezogen und haben uns hier zu einem 25 Mann Raid formiert. 
*
Kurz zu uns:* 
Die Gilde iRage ist eine familiär gehaltene, aber dennoch Progress - orientierte Raidgilde. 
Wir sind der Ansicht, dass wir trotz großem Kader und üblicher Progressstimmung noch menschlich miteinander umgehen können. 
Soll heißen, dass wir trotz angenehmen Klima stets daran interessiert sind, uns im akutellen Content gut durch zu schlagen und diesen zeitnah zu clearen! 

Um diese Ziele bestmöglich durch zu setzen, arbeiten wir in einem Gildenrat. 
Neben den normalen Raids wird auch sehr viel anderes unternommen. Wir bestreiten gemeinsam alte Raids, Heroics, Challengemodes, Battlegrounds und sogar immer wieder kleine interne Gildenevents. 

Unser aktueller Progress im 25er steht bei 1/13 HC.

Die Raidzeiten sind jeweils Donnerstags, Sonntag und Montags von 19:30 - 22:30 Uhr.
*Die Lootverteilung wird über Lootcouncil umgesetzt, damit wir eine faire Lootverteilung garantieren können.*
*
Was wir aktuell verstärkt suchen: *

- Druide DD (Feral/Balance) 
*- Monk Heal*
- Shadow Priest

Auch nicht genannte Klassen haben Chancen, sofern diese uns mit einer "guten" Bewerbung überzeugen.

*Was wir von dir erwarten: *

- Raidtauglichen PC sowie Interface 
- Klassenverständnis 
- Kritikfähigkeit 
- eigenständige und gute Raidvorbereitung
- eine gewisse Teilnahme am Gildenleben 
- Grundreife 
- Gear, um direkt bei uns einsteigen zu können (ilvl 515+)
- Den Begriff "Lootcouncil" zu verstehen

Falls noch weitere Fragen offen sind kannst du uns natürlich auch gerne inGame kontaktieren: 
Aeralon#2501 oder, falls du niemanden erreichst, Dexter#2939. Ich vermittle dann und werde ggf. Fragen beantworten 

Bitte beachten: Wir ziehen schriftliche Bewerbungen vor.
Weiterhin rotieren wir im 25er, d.h. dass du auch mal auf der Ersatzbank sitzen musst.

Gerne kannst du auch unsere Website besuchen:
http://www.irage-blackhand.eu/

Ansonsten wünschen wir Euch viel Spaß freuen uns auf EURE Bewerbung 
Die iRage - Crew!


----------



## Milchm4nn (15. April 2013)

/push


----------



## Milchm4nn (26. April 2013)

/push


----------



## Milchm4nn (15. Mai 2013)

/push
12/12 down


----------

